

Show HN: Are we equal yet? (same-sex marriage in the US) - mattbasta
http://areweequalyet.org

======
mattbasta
My project is waiting for your pull requests!
<https://github.com/mattbasta/areweequalyet>

------
burkesquires
"Gays and Lesbians have a right to live as they choose, they don’t have the
right to redefine marriage for all of us."
[http://www.nationformarriage.org/site/c.omL2KeN0LzH/b.447559...](http://www.nationformarriage.org/site/c.omL2KeN0LzH/b.4475595/k.566A/Marriage_Talking_Points.htm)

------
cpursley
We won't be equal until government gets out of the marriage business. It has
no place in social contracts.

